# C 59 colors



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

Perhaps it was missed in previous thread. Where can you find all the color schemes for the C 59? They are not listed on the Colnago website. Will there be new colors shortly?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

orthobiker said:


> Perhaps it was missed in previous thread. Where can you find all the color schemes for the C 59? They are not listed on the Colnago website. Will there be new colors shortly?


New color schemes usually come out at the end of August or the beginning of September. The new models usually come out at that time too.

As far as where all the color schemes for the C59 are listed, it looks like the majority of them are listed on the Colnago website. Click on the C59, click on the "more info" tab, and then click on the "colors" tab. If you are looking for the limited edition bikes, you need to look all the way to the right of the list of bikes offered for those specific limited edition C59s. About the only colors I didn't see on the website is the Europcar scheme and the new scheme that nicensleazy just posted in a thread on here.


----------

